# GM Remy A. Presas' Concepts:"You must Inject!!!"



## Guro Harold (Mar 25, 2005)

One of the may talents that awed the students of the late GM Remy A, Presas was his ability to bait, trap, and overwhelmly control whomever he had set hit sights.  At the heart of this skill was the ability to focus and direct his intent which caused excruciating pain upon his subject.

This thread is designed to discuss this skill in detail what did GM Presas mean by the concept, the technical aspects of "injection", and to provide an opportunity to share the experience of being on the receiving of the hands of the Professor.

Please share your ideas and input,

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 16, 2005)

Now consider the concept of inject as applied to the basic concepts in the 12 basic disarms from this thread:http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23482.


----------

